# It's a Christmakwanzukkah Miracle.



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The temperature will be below freezing soon and there's a storm on the way.  This is my 26th Christmas in Dallas and just might be my first Texan White Christmas.

Feliz Navidad, Y'all.


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

Enjoy your snow, I'm guessing in Dallas it won't last long. We are having a blizzard here in NW Kansas. It's a good day to stay in and cook.
Merry Christmakwanzakkah !


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This will be my third White Christmas in Oklahoma (though one of the others was pretty "technical", more a dusting than a real snow.  This one is bad enough that my employer has closed offices, and I have a day off, only the roads are too ugly for me to drive to relatives for Christmas.  But I've already started a new book on Kindle this morning, so it isn't a total loss!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Something to chase away the winter chill:


    1 12-ounce coffee mug, preheated
    1 cup French Roast brewed coffee
    1 jigger brandy
    1 jigger Kahlua or other good quality coffee liqueur
    1/4 cup lightly whipped cream

Pour hot coffee into the heated mug. Add the coffee, brandy, and Kahlua and stir well. Top with whipped cream.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoffrey, I'm over in Granbury, and there was already snow blowing around here earlier today, unfortunatly the ground was still to warm for it to do anything other than melt upon landing but it was pretty to watch blowing around!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Still raining here ... so it's not even pretty yet ....  Here's a little flashy treat to keep you warm ...  


    1 12-ounce wine glass, preheated
    10 ounces French Roast brewed coffee
    1/2 teaspoon granulated sugar
    1 cube sugar
    1 1/2 jiggers brandy

Pour the hot coffee in the heated wine glass. Stir in the half teaspoon of sugar to dissolve. Place the cube of sugar in a small, warmed bowl and add the brandy. Ignite the brandy and immediately pour into the coffee, allowing the flames to burn off the alcohol. Stir into the hot coffee.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Blizzard warning over most of Oklahoma till 10 PM!  Wind gusts to 65 mph in the southwest part of the state.

I hadn't even planned to be here by this time, and it wasn't expected to be this bad yesterday.  I'm glad that an impulse made me run out and get some extra groceries last night.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow Geoffrey, I'm in Austin and snow was NOT in the forecast when I first got up this morning.  Now we have a 30% chance -yikes!  I'm going to bring some more firewood in.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Geoff, I'm less than 2 hours from you, and it has been snowing here for an hour now! enough that it is slowly builing up on the ground! TX white Christmas!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meanwhile, here in Maine it is 45 degrees, blue skies and sunny.

L


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, but Leslie, you get alot more snow every year than we do.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> yeah, but Leslie, you get alot more snow every year than we do.


True, but so far the folks in the NJ/MD/DC/VA area have us beat by about 20 inches....LOL


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> yeah, but Leslie, you get alot more snow every year than we do.


I think the irony was her point!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am/was a third generation Dallasite - and NEVER had a White Christmas BAH, and probably still won't since it does not snow all that much in Central Mexico


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

it is still snowing ehre... my yard is white... as are the trees... street still clear though.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> True, but so far the folks in the NJ/MD/DC/VA area have us beat by about 20 inches....LOL


Soooo coool!
Paula, upstate NY and only a few inches of old snow on the ground..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

we've hit 3 inches.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ten inches of snow in Oklahoma City! And snow isn't over.  Even at 10 this morning, they were only expecting three to eight inches.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just talked to DH who is in Dallas and he said it was snowing, but not much.  Very cold though! IT will usually snow through the mid-cities and by the time it gets to Dallas it is ice, so y'all take care out there.  

It is 70 on our shaded patio right now, in the sun it is very very pleasant.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> It is 70 on our shaded patio right now, in the sun it is very very pleasant.


You are rubbing it in now, Dona. We have had over 7 inches of rain in the last 32 hours. If it had been snow it would be worse, but there are several roads closed, including interstate 30, off and on. Very messy day.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well - I'm lonesome    Had to do my own errands today and my leg is killing me right now.  Sitting here with the heating pad on my lap and trying to get back to the book I've been reading, but it is boring.  Think I'll find something else to read and try to finish this one later.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sure you are. When is DH due back?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Plane is "due" to arrive Sunday night at 7:30 pm, not soon enough as far as I am concerned.  But guess it's worth it for me to not have to go


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ten inches of snow in Oklahoma City! And snow isn't over. Even at 10 this morning, they were only expecting three to eight inches.


Eek! Is it still snowing now?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Eek! Is it still snowing now?


Snow ended a few hours ago, but we ended up with a total of 14.1 inches. I saw one snow similar to this when I was ten years old, otherwise no snow in my LIFE has approached this one. We had a fifty car pileup on a surface street Oklahoma City in white out conditions. Quite a mess. I'm glad I am staying in and don't have to travel!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Only enough snow to be pretty ... Merry Christmas, Y'all ... come on in and have a hot, alcohol based drink


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Re: drinks...

In Josh Lanyon's book, The Dickens with Love (which I believe you bought, Geoffrey), they were busy drinking Stardust Martinis. I was talking about this at dinner the other night and my son bought all the ingredients, plus two martini glasses, so we tried them last night. Yummy!

Stardust Martini

4 parts vodka
1 part creme de cacao

Mix together, pour into glass

Float Goldschlager on top. The little gold flakes drift down and look very pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Those sound very special-occasion festive!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ends up the 14 inches was Oklahoma City's record one-day snowfall EVER!  It was bright and sunny today, and barely got above freezing, and the streets are getting better.  I'm hoping it will be good enough for me to go out and about tomorrow, though I'm not as cabin feverish as I expected to be by now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And it seems that a total of 877 snowfall records were set across the country last week! The largest number were actually on Christmas Day:

http://www.news9.com/global/story.asp?s=11734051


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

And yet here in Ohio where we always get snow it rained on Christmas Day!  You all can keep it, I hate the snow!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't wait for tomorrow when our next snowstorm is due! It's supposed to start snowing around 11am.... my final exam is scheduled at 8am.. I hope the snow does not arrive early, its a 45 minute drive for me up to school.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

According to the local news, this was our first White Christmas in 80 years ... now a White 29th .... Maybe its the start of new Ice Age  (I kinda hope so - there are parts of my hometown in Michigan that I won't mind seeing ground into a new Great Lake and it would make our Texas summers more comfortable ...  )


----------

